# Sumba Dance



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi All, This is the layout that I make it at last summer, hope you would like it.
Tank Size 60 x 30 x 30 cm 
Plants 1. Rotala sp. ''Green'' 2. Bacopa sp."long leaf form" 3. Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' (''Mayaca sellowiana'') 4. Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata (''Cuba'') 5. Rotala sp. ''Vietnam'' 
Substrate: Seachem Fluorite 
Lighting 4 x Philips 39W T5HO FL,10 hours per day with a break 2 hours in between 
Fertilization: ADA step 2, Seachem Iron, CO2 non stop 3 bubbles per second 
1








2








3


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Gorgeous, Gary!! Very nice hardscape down at the lower left side, and your plants are stunning. I would only suggest using a different type of fish (green killies would be nice) instead of the harlequins. I love the bacopa!!


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

where is the bacopa?


----------



## nellis (May 6, 2006)

Immaculate plant health... they almost look plastic. Especially in the second pic. Well done once again.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

thank you for your appreciation and comment.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

how do you do it? How long does something like that take? Wish I could be a pro like that. By the way, when you trim/replant rotala, do you keep the stem or discard it and plant the top shoot? I notice a lot of the leaves towards the lower stem have been melting/dying and so I went ahead and threw the stem away and kept the healthy top. I hope I did the right thing...


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice work Gary...
... it requires high skills to keep plants healthy and tank free of algae with almost 3W/liter...


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice. Very profeesional. Wish I could get results like that. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Love it Gary. Your skills are something for me to look forward to achieving.

Mahalo for Sahring, Ike


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

This is fantastic. Incredible tank. Such a healthy plants... 

Is possible to give us an info regarding the water chemistry (KH, GH, NO3, PO4, Fe, etc...)

In addition just one question, 39W T5HO is approx. 850mm long and your tank is only 60cm?


Best regards,


Filip


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nive
how many Seachem Iron do you use ... use it every days?


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Carlos1583 said:


> how do you do it? How long does something like that take? Wish I could be a pro like that. By the way, when you trim/replant rotala, do you keep the stem or discard it and plant the top shoot? I notice a lot of the leaves towards the lower stem have been melting/dying and so I went ahead and threw the stem away and kept the healthy top. I hope I did the right thing...


From setup to mature take about 4-6 months, this one almost six month, because in summer time, plant grow very fast, it is very difficult to control their grow rate to bloom at the same time. Prune is a very interesting game, usually, I would only trim the top part and keep the stem to let it spread, the top part can be replant to the area that is not dense enough. Usually, it would prune four to five time during the period, but remember to supplement root fertilizer if you want them spread. You may also aware that the lower stem leaves melt, so after prune, sometimes may only remain the stem but no leaves, at that time plant are more rely on root to adsorb essential fertilizer for their grow.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Mellonman said:


> Nice work Gary...
> ... it requires high skills to keep plants healthy and tank free of algae with almost 3W/liter...


Hi Sylvain, In summer time, I almost change some water everyday instead of every week, The 39W T5HO actually share with another 14"tank parallel to this tank, that is for keeping the left over plant, and these two tank also share the same filtering system, so you can treat it is a 90L tank but with a partition in between.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Fiki said:


> This is fantastic. Incredible tank. Such a healthy plants...
> 
> Is possible to give us an info regarding the water chemistry (KH, GH, NO3, PO4, Fe, etc...)
> 
> ...


 PH 6.8 KH 4, Usually, I wouldn't measure the fertilizer level, because it fluctuate time to time, actually, for a tank with such density, I would always supply more than recommend and through water change to adjust. Regarding the tube length, the reply on above may answer your question.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Rek said:


> very nive
> how many Seachem Iron do you use ... use it every days?


no fixed dose volume, my dose approach are also different to every tank and every stage, like on before or after prune would be different, if after prune, i would stop fertilizer for few days, because the consumption of liquid fertilizer are lower after prune. but usually I would dose above 5-10ml mixture of step 2 and iron every day.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Superb.

Can you share some photo technique, please? Post-processing?


----------

